# One More Rescued



## PatternDayTrader (Dec 1, 2011)

Well folks, at least one more shepard has been adopted into a good permanant home. Ive had him since friday and can safely state that he is here to stay...


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Aww what a sweet face!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Super, super handsome fellow you have there!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Those ears, I love those ears!


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh he reminds me of my GSD when I was growing up. Congrats!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooray! Welcome!


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats! He looks like fun


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations and thank you,He looks like a very sweet boy. Gotta lovet he ears. how old is he?


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

What a sweet looking dog. Kinda face you want to give a smooch too.


----------

